# Hello All



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys, i stumbled upon this site while searching around for different tack.
Im from a small town in southeastern Kentucky, and have been around horses my entire life.
Ive always enjoyed doing anything and everything with horses. My wife and I currently own a small farm with 7 horses and a rescue donkey (ill get pictures ASAP!) We currently have 5 papered Tennessee Walking Horses, a Kentucky Mountain Horse, and a Stud horse that we believe is also a Tennessee that we inherited off a family friend that had passed. The little Donkey we have, (Eleanor) was one we bought off of a guy who trades in horses daily and couldn't care less about their health. She is founder necked, but she's grown close to us and has a home for life here.
We love being able to ride and share our ideas and opinions, and have been involved in the horse community around here for years. My father had 32 horses at one time, but that has since dwindled down to under 20. 
Ill try and post as much as possible and look forward to seeing and hearing everyone elses thoughts and opinions.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Welcome to The Horse Forum, glad you found us 

Enjoy, we have a great group of people.



.


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please do share some pics of your horses with us.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello! Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will enjoy it!

I have a Tennessee Walking Horse too. =) Here is a link to her profile if ya want to see her.

Brandy the horse

BTW, we've talked about getting a Rocky Mountain horse -- if I remember correctly, it's just like a Kentucky Mountain, right?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Cowboy Ringo nice to meet you and your family 
nice to meet you


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Hello! Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will enjoy it!
> 
> I have a Tennessee Walking Horse too. =) Here is a link to her profile if ya want to see her.
> 
> ...


Yes it is!
To be honest, most people can't tell the difference as there hardly is any.
Great horse BTW!

Ill try to get some good pics in the sun tomorrow of mine.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello, glad to hear there is another horse lover!  can't wait to see the horses.


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

^
Thanks spotted.
Beautful horse in your avi by the way.
You dont see many like that around here.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome!

looking forward to seeing pics! (picture addict here hahaha)


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry for the wait. 
Here is one of mine.
We stopped off on a trail ride last year about 40 miles from here close to Lexington KY and took a couple of pics.
I have many many more pics of the rest and will share them when i get them on the computer.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum  Cute photo.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Cowboy Ringo said:


> Yes it is!
> To be honest, most people can't tell the difference as there hardly is any.
> Great horse BTW!
> 
> Ill try to get some good pics in the sun tomorrow of mine.


Okay, so it's basically the same horse, only one has a southern accent! Good to know  I like that photo.


----------

